

The Petri Dish Gets a Makeover - uptown
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/38404/?p1=A2

======
reemrevnivek
This topic was posted yesterday, but didn't generate much interest (8 points,
22 hours ago, 0 comments):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2912642>

[http://medgadget.com/2011/08/nanologix-makes-live-cell-
petri...](http://medgadget.com/2011/08/nanologix-makes-live-cell-petri-
cultures-4x-12x-faster.html)

Both articles pointed towards articles on the technology from various tech
blogs. Here's the official press release and company website:

[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110808005626/en/Amer...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110808005626/en/American-
Journal-Perinatology-Publishes-Results-Group-Streptococcus)

<http://nanologix.com/index.html>

Regrettably, the actual study is hidden behind a paywall (except for
subscribers and students in Great Britain and Germany).

[https://www.thieme-
connect.com/DOI/DOI?10.1055/s-0031-128509...](https://www.thieme-
connect.com/DOI/DOI?10.1055/s-0031-1285099)

